# Teen Skype Group 2.0



## Limmy

Since Cam, left the original skype group, I decided to create a new one. The old one was pretty laggy, and had way too many inactive members, anyway, if you want to be in the new one add me on skype, my username on there is


If you want in add Cam 
username:
cameron.bisson


----------



## Mousey9




----------



## Cam1

You can add me to it though I won't be on much.


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> You can add me to it though I won't be on much.


 we need as many Camerons in the chat as possible, no1 can get enough of our crooked noses xD


----------



## kellygottcha

*Add me!!!*

my skypes kelly.tetron


----------



## Joe

I like your skype name. Kind of expected it from you because you are the badboy of the forums :evil

pm if you really want to skype wid me


----------



## Define Lies

I sent you a request.


----------



## Limmy

jJoe said:


> I like your skype name. Kind of expected it from you because you are the badboy of the forums :evil


----------



## Soto98

soto909


----------



## ak3891

Limmy said:


> we need as many Camerons in the chat as possible, no1 can get enough of our crooked noses xD


I have a crooked nose too!  count me in


----------



## itsnoteasybeinglonely

I wanna b in it. My Skype is chantibee


----------



## JoliePetiteFleur

Mine's FartingCookie


----------



## Seaweedface

Mine's 'buckwheatgroats'- feel free to add me, but let me know you're from the forums.


----------



## LonelyTeen

karny142


----------



## mercure

mine's fleuvychou - _I don't know what I was thinking. _


----------



## annadaniie

im new here, so... yeah. but you can add me; annadaniiie


----------



## kie

i sent you a request


----------



## bangfiona

anyone can add me - fionacurrietwx - but please let me know you're from the forums. thank you


----------



## HillBilly25

carlos.florez28


----------



## thebadshepard

bob.smith5467


----------



## Moceanu

Sent.


----------



## asw12345

andrew.williams0325


----------



## bibio32

reloadtimes2
ppl can add me i guess let me know who you are i guess and that your from sas....


----------



## Lain

.


----------



## glenduval

jordanrivallen 
im an somewhat awkward person


----------



## GhostOfDawn

gjshade998!


----------



## misspeachy

ssssleeptalk 

I don't mind anyone adding me, but no guarantees I'm going to be good at conversation, lol.


----------



## dani1925

you can add me at: danie1925


----------



## paz

Anyone can and should add me: jouvencelle_


----------



## inerameia

Add me, omofca


----------



## Callum96

stotty105 - feel free to add me if you want to talk. :yes


----------



## failed101

kimberley101101
looking for partner to practice social skills with ^_^!


----------



## Depression

bbqd00d

I dunno how good I am at conversations but I guess that's why we're all here lol


----------



## Kalliber

new to this skype idk nutin xD
add me there though: zeak16


----------



## Impetus

Sure, I'll add you.

For anyone else who might want to add: Tom.Tupac


----------



## Jeanptg

Mine is jeanpred. Add me


----------



## CelestialRush

Carlos The Scientist. Anyone can add me  Just let me know you're from the forums, and I might not talk to you right away, due to anxiety and nerves and all that jazz.


----------



## mike179

Mines suzukijr11. Add Me


----------



## Anarchy

zarathedemonwolf1  Always looking for someone to chat with!


----------



## julzdaveta

please add me : julz.daveta (skype)


----------



## Zozox

barnaby.graham

I can talk with anybody. Want to grind that social XP? I'll fire questions at you like Anne Robinson.


----------



## Sophlie996

*add me *

mine is sophlie996


----------



## NoHeart

Add me, it's nihil.man 

If you see somebody named Mr.Braun that's probably me


----------



## iKenn

please add me ikenn017


----------



## Kalliber

zeak16


----------



## Fixfounded1994

ishemib 

Feel free to add me c:

I don't bite c:


----------



## nescio

Sounds like an interesting idea, I'll add you. I think my name there should be nesciog or at least include it.


----------



## Sutam

You could add me too: 

andrei.cordos


----------



## DetachedGirl

eh here goes nothing(that's the expression,right?).Mine's alex_1122x


----------



## Dious

My Skype is titsosaurusrex

Add me :3


----------



## Velvetfawn

Add me too please  Skype: velvetfawn


----------



## Aquisse

benzimaaaa

i don't do calls at all though. they make my heart move to my stomach


----------



## Pen

i could never do video chat


----------



## Cam1

Pen said:


> i could never do video chat


It's mainly text chat, some people do calls/tiny chat but it's not required.


----------



## Othees

Add me Quailquack


----------



## starfox64

I've added someone who posted here so you guys can add me, but just in case...add Starfox64_0 since that is me


----------



## Mr Posuum

Feel free to add me


----------



## ClearRaindrop

I'd skype but I'm so scared


----------



## NormalLad

should I make a Skype? Hmm not too sure I'll probably be too nervous


----------



## Mr Posuum

Mr Posuum said:


> Feel free to add me


Forgot id : thecarebear2


----------



## Cam1

ClearRaindrop said:


> I'd skype but I'm so scared





Shyboy1 said:


> should I make a Skype? Hmm not too sure I'll probably be too nervous


You guys should. We mainly just use text chat and everyone there is pretty friendly and easy to talk to


----------



## ClearRaindrop

Shyboy1 said:


> should I make a Skype? Hmm not too sure I'll probably be too nervous


I'm make a skype if you're willing to make one since we're both nervous. Cam said it'd be fun


----------



## ClearRaindrop

ClearRaindrop said:


> I'm make a skype if you're willing to make one since we're both nervous. Cam said it'd be fun


okay i made one.

skype: sourpatchesx


----------



## Mcquiz

If anyone wants to talk to a occasionally funny European then I am available. 
Skype: mcquiz91


----------



## NormalLad

Alright i'll make one tomorrow if I remember


----------



## Kiruna

Feel free to add me guys, my skype should be here on the left.

19 yrs old from Sweden.


----------



## Peccator

Add me if you wish to. I'm not the best talker, but I'll try my best. My Skype: xipeccatorix


----------



## Unnecessary

Can you still write in Skype like you did with MSN? Or is it only voice/video?


----------



## frankfrisi

Unnecessary said:


> Can you still write in Skype like you did with MSN? Or is it only voice/video?


It's mainly only writing. That's how I use it anyway.


----------



## imm0rtAl

Is this still active?


----------



## rouseey

If anyone wants to add me they may. I'm currently studying abroad in a foreign country so I may not be online that much, but I'm pretty open to talking to anyone! ID: narcoleptically


----------



## Orange Juices

yep this is still active imm0rtal, quite active in fact, some days we go on for hours about anything


----------



## stevenqichen

Sent a friend request


----------



## theoddone

Skype: Bijan588

Lets chat about games or something.


----------



## catelyn

add me, we can talk about anything
rapunzel_fitzherbert
:3


----------



## Rocklover639

Mines is enarvaez4096, if you add me, I'll check later since I'm not home, I'll visit this thread and add a few of you people!


----------



## J0HNNY

mines joshaintgotsperm


----------



## veek

Here's my ID: vekude


----------



## Alin21

My skype id: alin_o9


----------



## Bananagem233

.


----------



## Logston

Is the group still active and is the OP still the guy I would add?


----------



## odera66

Add me to. Skype oderaodera3


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

prolong said:


> I was wondering if I create a Skype will people be able to see my contacts list or how many friends I have? THanks


You can see the number of contacts but not who any of them are.


----------



## Laceration

I'm 25 but can I join anyway? :| I'm neither a teen or 30+, soo....


if granted: megagus88


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

prolong said:


> Is there a way to hide the number of contacts you have?


Skype>Profile>edit profile>show full profile> contacts then set it to private.


----------



## fcmallari02

Can i have a friend here, I'm 20. And I want to improve my social skills and verbal ability. So anyone would like to become my friend?


----------



## Str

Can you add me? Stratopine (not my usual account)


----------



## Vanderfee

Feel free to add me @acidfire91. I'm nice, weird and lonely.


----------



## clemscott

I really want to join but your skype name didn't come up. Please add me: clemmythecutie


----------



## Edi

clemscott said:


> I really want to join but your skype name didn't come up.


I had the same problem. If anyone can add me or just PM me? eddyk.8
I'd really appreciate a friend to talk to


----------



## LoveIsALaserquest19

Add me? hypadylan19


----------



## jhwelch

my username is jameswelch99


----------



## taylorkuene

carly.lima25


----------



## Dissident Nomad

Hi, I'd love to converse with people on here. My Skype is wrath822.


----------



## Unnecessary

Feel free to add me: usoris


----------



## bucklin hantes

*mine is same as my current nickname*

My skype nickname is Bucklin hantes. Add me too if you don't mind.


----------



## WakingTheReaper

Guys add me
Name : purecrysis


----------



## starsandskies

nxmerals add me


----------



## Purple Penguin

prolong said:


> Can you still use your msn account for Skype? I was on msn ages ago & when they asked me to upgrade to Skype I didn't. Do I need to start fresh with Skype?


You can log into skype with a microsoft account, so your old msn account should work. Your name will just have "live:" in front of it.


----------



## Lorenientha

lorenientha

add me ^^


----------



## kevinseniorof2013

Add me guys! I'll talk to anybody that won't murder me! 

itunage


----------



## someguyaz

Never really used skype but mines vombooatb


----------



## Shadow2009

aaroncampbell93


----------



## mac93

lonelyroad93

Add me


----------



## gabby1032

gabriellarose519 
i need people to talk to, add me if you'd like xx


----------



## sometimesnever

ssmileforlive


----------



## someguyaz

bump


----------



## jake272

Jake27287 add me ill talk to you about whatever


----------



## AllieG

You can add me. My username is allieg9297.


----------

